# Non-Electric Gas Stove



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We've been using an old 192? gas cook stove since we built the house. Alas, the oven thermostat no longer works, several of the valves have slow leaks and the stove isn't going to fit when we put in the cabinets. We need a new stove. The problem is that we are not on the grid and need a Non- Elecric stove. The only ones we have found are the ones made by BROWN, and the cheapy ones like you find in apartments. We were unhappy with the BROWNS we have seen, because ( we would perfer a 24 Inch model)the sides of the stove are actually higher than the burner grates, making it a problem if cooking in a large pot 
DW wants a stove that she likes, is pretty,and all that. PLEASE help!!
A: Does anyone know who sells 24-30 inch gas stoves that don't use electric?
B: How much does the electronic ignition use?
C: How about lighting the oven? 
D: Can one of those stoves be converted to 12V?
Thanks in advance folks and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

vicker said:


> We've been using an old 192? gas cook stove since we built the house. Alas, the oven thermostat no longer works, several of the valves have slow leaks and the stove isn't going to fit when we put in the cabinets. We need a new stove. The problem is that we are not on the grid and need a Non- Elecric stove. The only ones we have found are the ones made by BROWN, and the cheapy ones like you find in apartments. We were unhappy with the BROWNS we have seen, because ( we would perfer a 24 Inch model)the sides of the stove are actually higher than the burner grates, making it a problem if cooking in a large pot
> DW wants a stove that she likes, is pretty,and all that. PLEASE help!!
> A: Does anyone know who sells 24-30 inch gas stoves that don't use electric?
> B: How much does the electronic ignition use?
> ...



The stovetop burners would be no problem with electronic ignition, you can light with a match, but the oven is another issue. Since it goes on and off on the thermostat it would need to be relit each time, and the saftey feature makes it dang hard to light this way.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Maybe someone handier than I could tell you how to replace the oven ignition with a thermocouple...........


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We are also off the grid (solar/generator/wind) but we have AC power. The first stove we used in our cabin was a vintage 24 in. gas range from the 1940's. That used no power at all. When we upgraded we did a lot of searching for a gas range that did have a self-cleaning option but no glow bar (which heats using electricity to open the gas valve--so stupid). We finally found a Kenmore range that fits the bill but does use some AC power.
I did find several decent ranges thta required no power but being a lazy bum, I wanted the self-cleaning one. Here is one from backwoods solar if you haven't seen it:
http://www.backwoodssolar.com/Catalogpages2/appliancAC2.htm


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Isn't the problem you just need a stove with pilot lights rather than electronic ignition. The other features like the oven light and clock are nice, but it is really not necessary if they work or not.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Those Premier stoves thru Backwoods are a very good way to go. 
Some models seem pricy . . .but its good stuff.

Spark ignition uses 2 watts of AC power.

If your 'shopping around' and the very nice idiot 'salesman' doesn't know what a glow bar is . . . . .move along . . . . 
'


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We got the stove. We chose a Premier Pro series, black & stainless steel($800+). It works fine and is handsome. DW is quite pleased with it. It does not have pilot lights (so we have to light it manually), but the old one was like that so we are use to it. 
Thanks for the advice. It came with a silly looking plastic medalion on the oven door, but that came right off


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Good for You!

BooBoo :gromit:


----------

